# Fjord colors



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm far from an expert on the Fjord breed, but to the best of my understanding, they can, and do carry creme genes










"5 recognized colors of Fjords, from left to right: red dun/rødblakk (chestnut + dun); yellow dun/gulblakk (dunalino: palomino + dun); grey dun/grå (grullo: black + dun or smoky grullo: smoky black + dun); brown dun/brunblakk (bay + dun); white dun/ulsblakk (dunskin: buckskin + dun)." - according to the registry


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Awesome post. Very informative, and what cute pony butts<3


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Goodness they are the cutest little ******s. <3 So glad that photo was posted, my new OC has a Fjord and I had no idea that there were different variations until now! Thanks Southern Grace!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

There is also Kvit or " White Dun", which is any of the other shades with 2 cream genes added. It's pretty rare in the breed and frowned upon by the registry.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

There is the very rare none dun
Chestnut Non-Dun Fjord | Color Genetics
Black Non-Dun Fjord | Color Genetics


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Yes that's bound to happen because dun is dominant. It's just like chestnut Friesians.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If we're being honest, there are 18 colors that Fjords can come in, if you include the non-duns, which are exceptionally rare. They were bred to almost exclusively be brown dun. 

It is not yet known what the differences in their genetic make up is that causes such a light colored body with lower black on the legs and such excessive frosting on the mane. Since they are the only breed that exhibits those traits, the research that has been conducted is limited.


----------

